# Angio Seal during LHC



## rhedges (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the following considered a seperate procedure from the Left Heart Cath and if it is, what is the correct cpt:

"After this a right femoral arteriogram was done and Angio-Seal device was deployed to close the arteriotomy site"

I am glad I am not the only one totally confused by all the cath codes for 2011.

Thanks for any response


----------



## dphillips (Jan 20, 2011)

An angio seal is NOT billable. Look at the CPT guidelines just above the 93451 code and it clearly states that closure device placement is not seperately billable. Hope this helps.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## rhedges (Jan 20, 2011)

It is amazing how a 2nd set of eyes can make the info pop off of the page.  Thank you so much for pointing this out to me.  I felt like I have read page 480-481 of the 2011 book 5 times a day since December and I still can't wrap my mind around all the changes.  The tough part of this is I am a NEWBIE to cardio as of 12/1/10.

Thanks again for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

